# Mit Java-Programm Datenbank löschen/neu anlegen



## Guest (25. Okt 2007)

Hi,

ich versuche, ein Java-Programm zu schreiben, dass sich die eigene Datenbank selber anlegt.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich von Java aus CREATE DATABASE... und CREATE TABLES usw ausführen kann?

Dankeschön.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2007)

Mit JDBC vielleicht?


----------



## Guest (25. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit JDBC vielleicht?



Des ist schon klar, ich meinte nicht die Datenbank connection selber, sondern wie der Code aussehen muss. Wird das mit einem Statement gemacht?


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2007)

Das kommt ganz auf das RDBMS an.

JDBC leitet nur deinen SQL Code weiter.

Nachtrag: Ja, statements weren dazu verwendet, ist ja schliesslich nur SQL. Könntest dir aber auch den ScriptRunner von iBatis ansehen.


----------



## Guest (25. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das kommt ganz auf das RDBMS an.
> 
> JDBC leitet nur deinen SQL Code weiter.
> 
> Nachtrag: Ja, statements weren dazu verwendet, ist ja schliesslich nur SQL. Könntest dir aber auch den ScriptRunner von iBatis ansehen.



Problem gelöst:

Einfach jedes einzelne Statement folgendermaßen ausführen:

stmt.execute("DROP TABLE ... IF EXISTS");
stmt.execute("CREATE TABLE ... ");

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2007)

Versuche doch mal addBatch(..) und executeBatch()


----------

